
Ask HN: Parsing long emails chains forwarded to you? - russellbeattie
My least favorite email begins with a +Russell at the top, meaning that there&#x27;s been a long email thread that I haven&#x27;t been a part of, and now I&#x27;ve been pulled in.<p>The text below that is your standard mess of email text: 1) It&#x27;s in reverse chronological order starting at the bottom. 2) Each message has 4 or 5 lines of to, from, cc, subject and datetime in between. 3) Pevious messages might or might not be repeated by other email clients 4) All with varying levels of indenting.<p>This <i>has</i> to be a common problem. Are there any libraries, projects, email clients or scripts that you know of to help parse it all into something readable? I&#x27;ve looked and haven&#x27;t found much. I know Slack is the new hotness, but I&#x27;m amazed the progress of email clients basically stopped in the mid-2000s.
======
bradknowles
Mk II eyeball. Sadly.

If only people could learn to properly quote. Sigh.... ️

